# Tail docking?? Puppy is constantly in pain



## Whiskey (May 28, 2017)

Hi all, I have a 4 month old cockapoo puppy and he came into my life with his tail already docked. If it were up to me I never would have condoned that but that being said - he is really starting to be bothered by it. Every time he gets excited he tucks his tail down and then stops playing and turns around to start biting it. Has anyone else experienced this from their puppy before and if so did they outgrow it? I am feeling so bad that there is nothing I can do to help him


----------



## Clemmy (May 31, 2016)

Oh bless him! I think a trip to the vet would be a good idea. I don't know where you're based, but tail docking is illegal in the UK I think, so it may have been done by someone who didn't know what they were doing 
The sooner you get it sorted the better, then he can get on with being the happy playful pup he wants to be (he looks lovely in the photo - such kind eyes (and those little 'eyebrows' awwww)


----------

